# Récupérer app vlc perdue sur time machine



## nilbleu (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour dans  la recherche vlc n'apparaît pas alors j'ose ...J'ai fais une restauration de mon ipad 2 mais mauvaise manipe la sauvegarde ne s'était pas faites alors   j'ai dû tout retrouver sur mes achats de l'appstore sauf.. Vlc qui avait été retiré par Apple. 
Et il possible de le retrouver sur ma sauvegarde time machine( Mac) ce bon vlc bien pratique.. ? 
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2013)

les applications iPhone/iPOD/iPAD se trouvent dans le dossier /Mobiles Applications à l'intérieur du dossier /Musique/iTunes/iTunes media de ta session utilisateurs

C'est là qu'il faut chercher dans la sauvegarde TimeMachine

(Nota: dans certains cas, le dossier iTunes est organisé différemment. Il faut alors plutôt chercher /Mobiles Applications directement dans le dossier /Musique/iTunes. Je crois que c'est une ancienne organisation du dossier iTunes qui ne se trouve pas forcément mise à jour avec l'installation d'une version récente du logiciel)


----------



## nilbleu (21 Février 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> les applications iPhone/iPOD/iPAD se trouvent dans le dossier /Mobiles Applications à l'intérieur du dossier /Musique/iTunes/iTunes media de ta session utilisateurs
> 
> C'est là qu'il faut chercher dans la sauvegarde TimeMachine
> 
> (Nota: dans certains cas, le dossier iTunes est organisé différemment. Il faut alors plutôt chercher /Mobiles Applications directement dans le dossier /Musique/iTunes. Je crois que c'est une ancienne organisation du dossier iTunes qui ne se trouve pas forcément mise à jour avec l'installation d'une version récente du logiciel)



Merci merci, de cette super rapide réponse.
Je l'ai retrouvée


----------



## Siciliano (21 Février 2013)

Hello,

Tu peux également télécharger l'Ipa sur le net. Il est facilement retrouvable et s'installe normalement en double cliquant dessus (jailbreak ou pas).


----------



## nilbleu (21 Février 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu peux également télécharger l'Ipa sur le net. Il est facilement retrouvable et s'installe normalement en double cliquant dessus (jailbreak ou pas).



Oui je n'y avais même pas pensé et je viens de regarder ça ne manque pas... après faut faire le tri des sites


----------

